# I'm back...I think!



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

We have finished the move, I have updated my avatar, and I am already talking LED spots with someone, so I think I am back. Building all them walls last halloween fried me, and then dealing with a move has kept me busy, but now I am starting to think about how to spookify my 2 story house with a big front porch (yeahh!). That means FCG's in the upstairs windows, witches and spiders on the porch, zombie heads coming out of barrels, oh my it's gonna be fun. Anyway, good to be back after many months absence, looking forward to hooking up with all of you again.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey, welcome back HJ!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome back HJ!!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome back HJ 
Glad to see you are getting settled in both at home and here again.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Welcome back!
.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome back.
I sure miss my front porch.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to see you back.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Nice to see you back, Johnny!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome Back, HJ.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Are you toying with us?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Are you toying with us?


:devil: Now why would I do that? hehehe:devil:


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome back!
Looking forward to seeing pics of the new home and decor this season!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome back HJ.. Nice to "see" you again!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Glad to see ya


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome back. Sounds like a great house for haunting.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome back HJ


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome back to the forum HJ!!!!!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Are you done thinking if your back or not? lol Welcome back anyways.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

TwistedDementia said:


> Are you done thinking if your back or not? lol Welcome back anyways.


Uh...I don't know, I'm still thinking about it.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Well let us know so we can break out with the official 'hello's' or hopefully not the 'goodbye's'. LOL


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh, I'm back. I don't know how much will get accomplished for this halloween (have to set up workshop, deal with the 'new' honey do list, etc), but there will be something!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Just have fun, HJ! Looks like you already are!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Johnny? You're in Tally? Dude, you need to join the Florida haunters forum! Welcome back, btw!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Ghostess said:


> Johnny? You're in Tally? Dude, you need to join the Florida haunters forum! Welcome back, btw!


How do I go about doing that?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Robert AKA Oct31man made this one last week:

http://oct31man.com/yabb/YaBB.pl

and then there's my yahoo Florida Haunter's group:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/floridahomehaunters/


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

HJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! VELCOME BACK!

You have been sorely missed my friend! Glad to see you are back!!! :> Can't wait to talk LED's some more with ya!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

heresjohnny said:


> :devil: Now why would I do that? hehehe:devil:


Because you are HJ, and we all know you would! :devil:


----------

